# Yellowing drywall?



## STAR (Nov 26, 2010)

Hey guys, I'm working on a job that had some drywall installed, taped and mudded atleast a year ago. You can clearly see that the drywall colour has changed from the usual grey to an off white almost yellow colour.
I didn't think too much of it assuming it had just faded out and went ahead and primed it. The coverage was very poor on the areas where there was no mud. I applied a top coat and it barely made it any better
Looks like I need a stain blocker! What you would you guys suggest in a latex or oil base? Can anyone describe what caused this and how to prevent this from happening again?

Thanks


----------



## paintpimp (Jun 29, 2007)

When you see the yellowing on drywall like that, you need to apply an oil based or alcohol based stain blocker such as SW problock oil or Zinsser BIN to block this from bleeding through.


----------



## STAR (Nov 26, 2010)

How about in a latex product? Something from PPG (seal grip) or Kilz premium?


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

STAR said:


> How about in a latex product? Something from PPG (seal grip) or Kilz premium?


Don't waste your time. Oil it.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

If there's a decent water-base stain blocker..I sure haven't found it.
Although I quit looking after a few tries.
(I only like getting bit in the a$$ about 3 times)


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

STAR said:


> How about in a latex product? Something from PPG (seal grip) or Kilz premium?


 

just use OIL an be done with it !!! ............Zinsser Cover Stain is drinkable if your name is GOD :blink:.......not sure where that came from lol


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Was it made in China...?


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

BrushJockey said:


> Was it made in China...?


 
when i first read ''yellow'' drywall i though maybe somebody pissed on it but though for a second ..........who knows right>?


----------



## c65jones (Mar 27, 2011)

Yellowing drywall is somewhat common in garages where it isn't painted at the same time as the rest of the house. Homeowners decide a couple years or so down the road to paint the garage, then wonder what the stains are that are bleeding through the finish. It usually has been unpainted for several years to yellow like that. If you are bidding a job and see this, make sure you don't give a cheap garage blow and go price as it will need to be primed with an oil primer.


----------



## STAR (Nov 26, 2010)

c65jones said:


> Yellowing drywall is somewhat common in garages where it isn't painted at the same time as the rest of the house. Homeowners decide a couple years or so down the road to paint the garage, then wonder what the stains are that are bleeding through the finish. It usually has been unpainted for several years to yellow like that. If you are bidding a job and see this, make sure you don't give a cheap garage blow and go price as it will need to be primed with an oil primer.


Lesson learned:blush:


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

PPG Seal Grip Synthetic has great coverage and little smell or Zinnser Coverstain, great coverage and a great smell. Coverstain is cheaper.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Coverstain. The king of primers. 







































That's all you need to know bro:thumbsup:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

STAR said:


> How about in a latex product? Something from PPG (seal grip) or Kilz premium?:blink::laughing:


kilz latex sucks


----------



## HeadHoncho (Apr 17, 2007)

Shellac primer, it's alcohol based and drys fast to block stains.


----------

